# Slugs????



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

For those that are MN hunters..... Do you prefer to use a rifled choke tube with Sabots or do you use a modified or other type choke with a rifled slug. All of the deer I have shot in the past 5 seasons in Mn have been in the river bottoms at no more than 40 yards. At this distance does it really matter?? Currently I use a rifled choke tube with Sabots. If I have a new guy that wants to use my other shotgun for deer hunting, and I don't have a rifled choke tube.... should I leave the modidfied tube in or are there others that are better or is it just a matter of patterning all and seeing?? Thanks for the input.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I've always used a rifled choke with sabots and I've had pretty good luck with them. I've heard if you don't use a rifled choke you should actually use an improved cylinder. I think you have the right idea- try the different combinations to see what is most consistant. IMO, at 40 yards it's not going to make much difference between the two. If anyone else has info. I'd like to hear it also.
Less than a week to go!!!
Good Luck! :sniper:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have always been of the mind at that distance that it wouldn't really matter also. Where we hunt I wouldn't see the deer at more than 45-50 yards anyway. I was shocked, the first time I saw it,at how hard those Sabots hit at 25 yards. Knocked 'em outta their socks!!


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

I hunt with a rifled choke tube and sabots in MN, but here again the longest shot I have had is 55 yards, most are in the 20-25 range. Before I used a mod choke, which worked fine. My dad has been shooting an 30 year old Wingmaster with a Mod. and regular Foster(nonsabots) slugs and has shot more deer than I have seen. It is just a matter of limiting your shots and knowing how your gun shoots with whatever slugs you use.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

DJL, At that kind of distance, your right it probably wont matter much. You should definately take it and pattern it to see if it shoots right where it is pointed or not. If your gonna use sabots it should be close, but I have seen them shoot 12 inches off one way or the other with regular slugs and smooth bore. I have an older shotgun I use for deer hunting, doesn't have a choke tube, so I dont know which one is best to use. I have had good success with Breneke brand deer slugs. A Little more expensive, but the slugs themselves are rifled, and are very acurate.


----------



## smokee (Sep 8, 2003)

I'd agree with all the previous answers. At that distance, you won't need a rifled barrel as long as you pattern the gun. I hunted my first couple years with a regular barrel (don't remember the choke), but I was sold on the rifled Sabots the first time I shot one. They really kick butt. I used the copper solids with the cross cut hollow point just for good measure. I hit one above the left front shoulder and found the slug in it's back end. Since the deer was facing away from me, the bullet had to hit the bone and reverse directions. That deer didn't take one step - just fell in a heap.


----------

